# Thread stuck in driver



## flamies (Jul 28, 2010)

Every so often, online games will cause my computer crash with blue screen of death with the error saying "thread stuck in driver" ********. Then my computer will be sluggish :| I tried removing my display driver (once gone, my computer became more responsive :facepalm: ) but the new display driver didnt installed? Which became apparent as online games fps would be like 1 or something. Reinstall the new display driver...check device manager and it my old one still. :banghead: Games still give me blue screen of death. x_x

Some information on my computer to help, I hope lol.

Product name:HP ENVY m6 Notebook PC
Product number:G6R79UA#ABA
Serial number:5CG4453K74
BIOS:F.22-01/26/2015
Keyboard revision:KBC Version 65.1C
Total memory:6.00 GB
Processor name:AMD FX-7500 Radeon R7, 10 Compute Cores 4C+6G 

Please help, it's driving me crazy. x_x


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Where are you getting the new driver from?


----------



## flamies (Jul 28, 2010)

Corday said:


> Where are you getting the new driver from?


Amd official website.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

TRy just going through your Device Manager.


----------



## flamies (Jul 28, 2010)

Corday said:


> TRy just going through your Device Manager.


What do you mean?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Try this: 

Chipset driver:

Chipset

See if this graphics driver works...

Mobile


----------



## flamies (Jul 28, 2010)

spunk.funk said:


> Try this:
> 
> Chipset driver:
> 
> ...


Tried but failed. I'm still getting the blue screen.


----------



## flamies (Jul 28, 2010)

Log files of the crashes. I tried start up repair and it says it could not recover start up. I tried system refresh, system restore and so forth before in the past. The problem doesn't go away. :'(


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

It keeps pointing to your AMD/ATI video driver, did you update it at this link? Mobile
Also, do you use AVG Anti-Virus? If so, there may be an issue with that.


----------



## flamies (Jul 28, 2010)

spunk.funk said:


> It keeps pointing to your AMD/ATI video driver, did you update it at this link? Mobile
> Also, do you use AVG Anti-Virus? If so, there may be an issue with that.


That I did and I do not have avg.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> Reinstall the new display driver...check device manager and it my old one


Go to Device Manager, Expand *Display*, Right click your AMD driver and Uninstall it. Choose to Remove Driver Files, or use this: How to clean your system from all display drivers - Tech Support Forum restart. 
Windows should load with the Default VGA driver. Now, download and install the updated driver from the link in post #6, be sure to install the *Chipset* driver first if you haven't already.


----------

